# Golden Bee Suit Replacement



## betrbekepn (Aug 7, 2006)

You might give Golden Bee a call and see if they have any pre made suits just lying around, that you could buy. I'm not sure how patents work but what will you do if they renew their patent before it expires. What improvements have you come up with to compete with Golden Bees suit? Different hood styles?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have two, but would not want it taken apart. 

I will be back in the field Wednesday until Monday
deer hunting, so I can respond after that or tonight.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Their patent can not be renewed. They also make to order, so they don't have one lying around.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Say you were back from your hunting trip. Did you have sucess? Just sent you a private message.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck Mag..... Any preliminary ideas on
what the cost may be???

It does not take much to invalidate a current
patent from what I hear. An extra pocket, a
different hood style, etc.

I would be overjoyed if you designed a 2 piece
suit. Pants with suspenders or bib style with
a coat. (drooling at the thought). Many times
I just need the coat.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

His patent is a utility patent not a design patent. With a design patent it takes minor changes to get past the patent. A utility patent is more of a how a thing works and can be harder to get around. I have already talked to a patent attorney about an infringement opinion. My idea got a green light from him.

I was thinking of offering a jacket and a full suit. Not sure about pants though. We are thinking of doing stock sizes so there are no shipping delays. We will do custom if someone wants one though. As far a cost I am not sure yet. The material is not the $1 a yard type but is $5 and higher a yard. To top it all off it takes three times the amount of fabric as a regular garment.  

My wife is looking forward to it making them.









[ December 12, 2006, 02:34 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## jdb5949 (Oct 13, 2004)

Magnet-man,

Instead of a full suit, how about a jacket that uses a heavy duty zipper to make a bee-tight seal with the pants? Then you would have a full suit that can be used as only a jacket; or can be matched with a different stock size pants to fit those odd shaped people (most of us).


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

James, I have thought about the zipper idea but it would be hard to match a 34 waist to a 40 jacket and have the zippers the same length. A draw string like some winter jackets have may be the answer.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope you go the pants route as well.
Perhaps even go as far as a zipper to
join the pant with the coat? (oops I
just read that jdb said the same)

As jdb said the 2 piece route give you
and the buyer more flexibility when it
come to using "stock" sizes and still
get good fit. 

A two piece suit gives many advantages
in mobility, ease of putting on, and
of course the ability to slip the coat
on by itself.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Magnet, I sent you a pm


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

A jacket/pants combo also gives us ladies an easier time ..um.. taking a "break" while out in the beeyard. 
One problem both my husband and I have with suits is that most are not long or tall enough. In order to get the right heighth of pants or length of sleeve one sometimes has to buy a larger suit, not the best option. Nothing is worse than too short a pants leg that pull up everytime you bend down. Perhaps a "tall" version could be offered? 
Sheri


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

MM,
Sent 12.13.06 UPS

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/index.jsx

1Z690X090397923736

Should be there tomorrow.

[ December 13, 2006, 07:49 PM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Delivered!

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/processInputRequest?HTMLVersion=5.0&loc=en_US&Requester=UPSHome&tracknum=1Z690X090397923736&AgreeToTermsAndConditions=yes&ignore=&track.x=28&trac k.y=6


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Bill, my wife open the box and all there was was a gallon of water? Why did you send me water???

Suite arrived in good shape. You are right it is a good suite. My wife said good g** that is a lot of sewing and fabric. I said that is why they cost $200 dollars.

Finding the outside fabric has been the hardest. The first supplier listed it on their web site but is out of stock. It was impossible to get any information about when they might run it again or what size order would be needed to do a special run.

Called around some more and was referred to mill. Special runs are 300 yards. A lifetime supply of mesh. 

[ December 14, 2006, 08:33 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

What measurements do they ask for when they take your order?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

MM, I know this isn't the for sale forum, and I don't know what your wife has in the way of sewing machines, but take a look at this link. Send me an email from the site if you have questions. This is my business website.

http://www.caudlesew.com/


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm sorry Iddee, I'll never live it down


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>What measurements do they ask for when they take your order?

Height and weight is all that was asked from me.

Others have found sending more sizing info useful.

Notice on the tag it says tall / husky. That is what both of mine are and both fit the same.

That suit is my newest and has two years wear on it. Stood up pretty well hasn't it?

If you don't want the water, send it back.







And don't lose that C note pinned in the pocket, that's my good luck 100 dollar bill.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Iddee those are some sewing machines. I like the long arm one.


----------

